# Politics and News > World Affairs >  George W Bush Is Intervening in Iraq Again

## Figaro

http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW






> When Iraqi tribal leaders came to D.C. looking for help against ISIL, the White House refused. Then the former president made a call.
> By MARK PERRY


He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies

----------


## Deno

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...



Iraq was handed to obama on a silver platter.

All the problems we see now are because obama pulled

out and left that huge vacuum, he knew what would happen.

I wish we had a good decent man like Bush in the white house

instead of the Racist, socialist muslim sympathizer.

There can be no doubt obama is a muslim.

----------

BestViewedWithCable (02-25-2015),DonGlock26 (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015),protectionist (02-27-2015),Sheldonna (02-15-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Bush was the last decent president we had and the last president we had.  This article only underscores the blind devotion the dunce in the oval office has to any entity or organization that hates America.    This regime treats any group showing friendship to the US like Jews.   These events might also have played a part in the case manufactured against Petraeus that forced him from office.

Bush didn't leave a mess.  In the words of the obastard himself Iraq was stable and secure.  Then came obama.   Then came isis.

----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2015),Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),DonGlock26 (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Bush was the last decent president we had and the last president we had.  This article only underscores the blind devotion the dunce in the oval office has to any entity or organization that hates America.    This regime treats any group showing friendship to the US like Jews.   These events might also have played a part in the case manufactured against Petraeus that forced him from office.
> 
> Bush didn't leave a mess.  In the words of the obastard himself Iraq was stable and secure.  Then came obama.   Then came isis.


Bush was a fool without any plan at all.. He simply adopted the PNAC's Clean Break Strategy without giving it a second thought. IMO.. Dubya was lazy  and indifferent.

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies



Obama voted against the Surge, which actually worked and then he left Iraq to ISIS. Obama should resign out of a sense of
honor, but the man has none.

----------

Parabellum (02-15-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Bush was a fool without any plan at all.. He simply adopted the PNAC's Clean Break Strategy without giving it a second thought. IMO.. Dubya was lazy  and indifferent.


Do you want Saddam back, liberal?

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Bush was a fool without any plan at all.. He simply adopted the PNAC's Clean Break Strategy without giving it a second thought. IMO.. Dubya was lazy  and indifferent.







This is not the speech of a fool without a plan. This is a speech of a President who actually knew something.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Deno (02-17-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies


Well at least SOMEONE who is an adult is....

----------


## sooda

> This is not the speech of a fool without a plan. This is a speech of a President who actually knew something.


Bush never gave a second thought about the consequences of his actions.. and he marginalized those who warned him ... He strictly glommed of to the Clean Break Strategy that Bibi designed in 1996 and followed the dual citizen signatories of the PNAC like a brain dead lemming.

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Bush never gave a second thought about the consequences of his actions.. and he marginalized those who warned him ... He strictly glommed of to the Clean Break Strategy that Bibi designed in 1996 and followed the dual citizen signatories of the PNAC like a brain dead lemming.



Whatever that means???

----------


## sooda

> Do you want Saddam back, liberal?


We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......

----------


## NaturalBorn

> We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......


So it was okay with you that the Hussein of Iraq was killing homosexuals, Kurds, raping children, gassing his own citizens, ignoring the U.N. restrictions on Iraq against arming for war and accumulating weapons of mass destruction, as long as you can criticize G.W. Bush, it's all good with you?

ISIS is the product of a weak Hussein of the U.S.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Rickity Plumber (02-15-2015),sargentodiaz (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> So it was okay with you that the Hussein of Iraq was killing homosexuals, Kurds, raping children, gassing his own citizens, ignoring the U.N. restrictions on Iraq against arming for war and accumulating weapons of mass destruction, as long as you can criticize G.W. Bush, it's all good with you?
> 
> ISIS is the product of a weak Hussein of the U.S.



Oh you mean all that crap about rape rooms and human chippers? Bush was calling Saddam "Hitler" before he took office. Where do you go from there?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Oh you mean all that crap about rape rooms and human chippers? Bush was calling Saddam "Hitler" before he took office. Where do you go from there?



That is not an answer to my question.  Do you want to try again?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),DonGlock26 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Deno

> We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......



You are so wrong, it's all obama's fault for pulling out.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......


like you give a damn about a Christian of any nationality.   I won't tell you to open your eyes.  You're lost.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Parabellum (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> like you give a damn about a Christian of any nationality.   I won't tell you to open your eyes.  You're lost.


There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's war.. and Christian Iraq has a LONG, LONG history... and good relations with the various Caliphates..

Did you care about the Palestinian Christians? I used to go to church with them in Arabia.

Maybe you ought to study instead of just shooting off your mouth and making accusations willy nilly???

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> There were 50 Christian Churches in Baghdad before Bush's war.. and Christian Iraq has a LONG, LONG history... and good relations with the various Caliphates..
> 
> Did you care about the Palestinian Christians? I used to go to church with them in Arabia.
> 
> Maybe you ought to study instead of just shooting off your mouth and making accusations willy nilly???


I could say the same for you.   What's with you that you can't put the blame where it lies.   Bush didn't do this.  Obama did it.      Those Christians were secure UNTIL Obama came in and set up the way for the Arab Spring.  The ones to blame for this are Obama and his helpers.   You know it.   Iran now controls IRaq.  Thank Obama for that.  ISIS is born out of this mess and it's Obama's fault.  And we delay while he calls them the JV team.  This president is ON THEIR SIDE.  NOT The Wests.   But then so are you.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Rickity Plumber (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> I could say the same for you.   What's with you that you can't put the blame where it lies.   Bush didn't do this.  Obama did it.      Those Christians were secure UNTIL Obama came in and set up the way for the Arab Spring.  The ones to blame for this are Obama and his helpers.   You know it.   Iran now controls IRaq.  Thank Obama for that.  ISIS is born out of this mess and it's Obama's fault.  And we delay while he calls them the JV team.  This president is ON THEIR SIDE.  NOT The Wests.   But then so are you.


I wrote to Bush, Cheney and every Congressman BEFORE the war.. I knew it would turn into a bloody disaster.. and NO Iraqi Christians were NOT secure during our 10 year occupation of Iraq.

Of course Iran now controls Iraq... Maliki spent most of his life in Iran.. The Saudis, the oilmen, the diplomats told Bush that Iran would fill the void.

----------


## Karl

> Iraq was handed to obama on a silver platter.
> 
> All the problems we see now are because obama pulled
> 
> out and left that huge vacuum, he knew what would happen.
> 
> I wish we had a good decent man like Bush in the white house
> 
> instead of the Racist, socialist muslim sympathizer.
> ...


Better yet why did we REMOVE SADDAM in the FIRST PLACE 

It seems these problems did NOT exist in Iraq "PRIOR" to 2003 and the sectarian power struggle that followed The defeat of Husseins Ba'ath Party regime

what say you @Deno...

----------


## Karl

> You are so wrong, it's all obama's fault for pulling out.


No YOURE ...SO WRONG @Deno these problems did NOT even EXIST prior to the 2003 Invasion but go ahead and defend Bush to the core

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I wrote to Bush, Cheney and every Congressman BEFORE the war.. I knew it would turn into a bloody disaster.. and NO Iraqi Christians were NOT secure during our 10 year occupation of Iraq.
> 
> Of course Iran now controls Iraq... Maliki spent most of his life in Iran.. The Saudis, the oilmen, the diplomats told Bush that Iran would fill the void.


oh bull shit.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Better yet why did we REMOVE SADDAM in the FIRST PLACE 
> 
> It seems these problems did NOT exist in Iraq "PRIOR" to 2003 and the sectarian power struggle that followed The defeat of Husseins Ba'ath Party regime
> 
> what say you @Deno...


Who's 'we', white man?

----------


## sooda

> oh bull shit.


Think... Iraq was crippled and broken by two decades of war and sanctions.. and still we couldn't even secure the highway between Baghdad and the airport..

Read some British history on how they "won the war" in Baghdad in two weeks.. and then the wheels came off. They ended up gassing Kurds and Iraqi Arabs ... and they hung Saddam for doing what Churchhill and Arthur Harris did long before.

----------


## Karl

> Who's 'we', white man?


trying to make RACIAL POLITICS where they don't EXIST eh @hoytmonger...

----------


## Old Softy

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies


You're crazy.

----------


## sooda

> You're crazy.


He's right and you are apparently ignorant ..

----------


## JustPassinThru

Amazing, the idiocy put out by trolls and spammers.

I would suggest to the mods/admins...this thread belongs in Post Hell and locked up.  There is NOTHING of merit to discuss in this.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## Figaro

> Amazing, the idiocy put out by trolls and spammers.
> 
> I would suggest to the mods/admins...this thread belongs in Post Hell and locked up.  There is NOTHING of merit to discuss in this.


What are you talking about? People are debating here

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Amazing, the idiocy put out by trolls and spammers.
> 
> I would suggest to the mods/admins...this thread belongs in Post Hell and locked up.  There is NOTHING of merit to discuss in this.


The DNC is desperate and they have sent out their minions to disrupt and deflect away from the total and complete failure of their 0bamessiah.

I have one question for the marxist/liberal/commie/democrat trolls on this forum. 
*
How's that Hopey Changey Thing Going for you?*

----------

DonGlock26 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> What are you talking about? People are debating here


There is no debate occurring here. There are marxist/liberal/commie/democrats all filled up with DNC talking points spouting their lies and feces and diverting the discussion with conservatives telling them how wrong they are. That is not a debate.

----------

Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz

You Bush Bashers simply cannot give it up, can you?

You totally ignore the inept actions of Obumbler and how he consistently ignored the advise of those who know one hell of a lot more than he.

The mess in the entire Middle East can be laid at the feet on one person - King Barry Hussein.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015),Rickity Plumber (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> You Bush Bashers simply cannot give it up, can you?
> 
> You totally ignore the inept actions of Obumbler and how he consistently ignored the advise of those who know one hell of a lot more than he.
> 
> The mess in the entire Middle East can be laid at the feet on one person - King Barry Hussein.


Obama inherited a no-win disaster.. I didn't expect a miracle... and I knew without a doubt that the US couldn't control Libya, Egypt, Syria and Yemen.

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

Let's face it, the left will always hate George W. Bush and the fact that he removed Saddam Hussein from power and attempted to make democracy possible in Iraq.

While conservatives can and do debate various aspects of the 2003 invasion and subsequent war in Iraq, the left pretends it was all wrong and everything bad that happened as democracy slipped away in that country is 'Bush's fault'.  That Obama deliberately chose to throw away the hard-won victory over the terrorists in Iraq is obvious to anyone who looks past the leftist talking points, so dutifully posted on this thread by Obama apologists.  The left's inane Bush-hatred has become a punch line, at this point and should be seen for the political nonsense it is.

*Jim  *

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),sargentodiaz (02-15-2015)

----------


## sargentodiaz

> Obama inherited a no-win disaster.. I didn't expect a miracle... and I knew without a doubt that the US couldn't control Libya, Egypt, Syria and Yemen.


Obumbler inherited a semi-stable Iraq that wanted and needed an outside force to keep it from descending into chaos. A bit of politically astute diplomacy could've provided that.

However, the Muslim in the White House does not want stability anywhere in the world. His every approach to world affairs is to run back to his golf cart.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

The amazing thing, to me, is they're STILL bashing Bush, even as they're trying to sell the RINO brigade that his dumber brother is "The only one who can _WIN!!_"

Somehow there's a disconnect here that even the most mindless RINO cheerleader cannot fail to pick up.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Obumbler inherited a semi-stable Iraq that wanted and needed an outside force to keep it from descending into chaos. A bit of politically astute diplomacy could've provided that.
> 
> However, the Muslim in the White House does not want stability anywhere in the world. His every approach to world affairs is to run back to his golf cart.


Iraq wasn't semi-stable.. There were still suicide bombings every week... and Maliki was strictly for the Shia .. He never even faked any sort of inclusive government.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Obumbler inherited a semi-stable Iraq that wanted and needed an outside force to keep it from descending into chaos. A bit of politically astute diplomacy could've provided that.
> 
> However, the Muslim in the White House does not want stability anywhere in the world. His every approach to world affairs is to run back to his golf cart.


obumble inherited an Iraq in such good shape that Joe Biden proclaimed that Iraq would be one of the great successes of the obumble crown.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> obumble inherited an Iraq in such good shape that Joe Biden proclaimed that Iraq would be one of the great successes of the obumble crown.


Oh yeah.. I remember that absurd statement by Joe Biden...

----------


## Katzndogz

> Oh yeah.. I remember that absurd statement by Joe Biden...


obastard took all of Bush's success as his own.  Then manufactured failures.  He had the democrat team to carry his water.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## Trinnity

> Let's face it, the left will always hate George W. Bush and the fact that he removed Saddam Hussein from power and attempted to make democracy possible in Iraq.

----------

Jim Scott (02-15-2015),sure you are (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> obastard took all of Bush's success as his own.  Then manufactured failures.  He had the democrat team to carry his water.


How big was Bush's occupation force in Baghdad.. a city of five million.. Compare it to Berlin at the end of WW2...

----------


## sooda

> Let's face it, the left will always hate George W. Bush and the fact that he removed Saddam Hussein from power and attempted to make democracy possible in Iraq.
> 
> While conservatives can and do debate various aspects of the 2003 invasion and subsequent war in Iraq, the left pretends it was all wrong and everything bad that happened as democracy slipped away in that country is 'Bush's fault'.  That Obama deliberately chose to throw away the hard-won victory over the terrorists in Iraq is obvious to anyone who looks past the leftist talking points, so dutifully posted on this thread by Obama apologists.  The left's inane Bush-hatred has become a punch line, at this point and should be seen for the political nonsense it is.
> 
> *Jim  *


Yeah... that was Bibi's plan from Clean Break Strategy.............

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> obastard took all of Bush's success as his own.  Then manufactured failures.  He had the democrat team to carry his water.



The 2002-03 Tampa Bay Buccaneers were coached by John Gruden and in his first year as head coach took the Buccaneers to the Super Bowl and won. However, the previous five or six years were coached by Tony Dungy, an amazing man who honed the Bucs from nothing to_ SOMETHING_. Dungy was fired as he was not able to take the Bucs to the Super Bowl . . . only winning the AFC East Championships several times. 

Gruden inherited a well oiled machine after Dungy was fired AND took the Bucs to the Super Bowl and eventual Championship. Gruden got all the credit even though it was Dungy who built up a winning team. 

This scenario could be written by replacing Dungy with Bush and Gruden with Oblowme. Oblowme gets the praise (from the left of course) while Bush got "fired" after building a winning team.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

All this troll has is deflection and blame of Bush who has not been calling any of the shots for over 6 years.

Get over it commies! Your Commie-in-Chief has screwed everything up that he has touched. Suck it up and move on.

I realize that this is asking too much of you but, you have to learn how to accept the truth about your 0bama addiction before you can begin to heal.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015),sure you are (02-15-2015)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


The roomful of libtards were all applauding Albright like she was Queen Fellatio.

----------


## Karl

> You Bush Bashers simply cannot give it up, can you?
> 
> You totally ignore the inept actions of Obumbler and how he consistently ignored the advise of those who know one hell of a lot more than he.
> 
> The mess in the entire Middle East can be laid at the feet on one person - King Barry Hussein.


Hey you BUSH BACKERS there was NO PROBLEM in IRAQ until we INVADED IT

Infact Saddam Husseins Iraq made for an excellent BUFFER as Hussein was ENEMIES with IRAN and SHIITE FACTIONS of Muslim 

Once we toppled Saddam and soldiers started dancing in the streets ALL HELL broke LOOSE

ARE you people fucking STUPID or something do I gotta SPELL it OUT for ya or is this just BLIND SUPPORT for a Conservative BLUNDER

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Hey you BUSH BACKERS there was NO PROBLEM in IRAQ until we INVADED IT
> 
> Infact Saddam Husseins Iraq made for an excellent BUFFER as Hussein was ENEMIES with IRAN and SHIITE FACTIONS of Muslim 
> 
> Once we toppled Saddam and soldiers started dancing in the streets ALL HELL broke LOOSE
> 
> ARE you people fucking STUPID or something do I gotta SPELL it OUT for ya or is this just BLIND SUPPORT for a Conservative BLUNDER


Cite your source, otherwise this is just leftist fear mongering with swearing, and you have nothing intelligent to add.

----------


## Canadianeye

So Bush made a phone call, they showed up and got the cold shoulder from Obama and his admin. This turns into a Bush discussion about making a phone call to get some proper action taking place. It didn't because Obama and his admin do not want to deviate from their course. Which is nothing. No strategy.

No strategy that pertains to anything like domestic policy regarding, well, anything. Their strategy, exclusively, is about party over country. It is about image for winning elections. Nothing more. It is abundantly clear after decades of this same strategy.

No one in their right mind should be _in any way_ surprised by this. It can all burn to hell, domestic and foreign...but get Democrats in, that, is the over-riding mission strategy. It is never anything else.

----------


## Trinnity

> The roomful of libtards were all applauding Albright like she was Queen Fellatio.


They were. The Left is all about the "win", not the Constitution or anything good and decent. There's evil and malice at it's core. Leftist ideology and radical Islam share traits - they epitomize the literal evil that is possible in mankind.

The Left is communist at heart and they mean to "fundamentally change America". They've been working at it since at least President Wilson. Republicans continue to be duped and short sighted. They worry about the next election. Progressives and the Democratic Party are strategizing the next hundred years. Until the R's face this, they'll continue to lose inch by inch.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),DonGlock26 (02-15-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

obungle treats pro western muslims the same way he treats the Jews.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## Taxcutter

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies



Taxcutter says:
If Hussein Obama was as good at such things as GW Bush was, Iraq would not be such a wreck.

Do you really think arrogant Hussein Obama really listens to GW Bush?   I see no evidence of that.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Better yet why did we REMOVE SADDAM in the FIRST PLACE 
> 
> It seems these problems did NOT exist in Iraq "PRIOR" to 2003 and the sectarian power struggle that followed The defeat of Husseins Ba'ath Party regime
> 
> what say you @Deno...


So it was okay with you that the Hussein of Iraq was killing homosexuals, Kurds, raping children, gassing his own citizens, ignoring the U.N. restrictions on Iraq against arming for war and accumulating weapons of mass destruction, as long as you can criticize G.W. Bush, it's all good with you?

----------


## DonGlock26

> We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......


Bzzz!! Wrong!! Obama's Arab Spring would still be allowing ISIS to thrive.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Oh you mean all that crap about rape rooms and human chippers?


Are you denying Saddam's human rights violations or not?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Hey you BUSH BACKERS there was NO PROBLEM in IRAQ until we INVADED IT


This is the stupidest thing I've ever read on this site.

I'm not going to rehash history for those TOO SIMPLE to understand it when it was happening; who just parrot what the Left-Wing propagandists TELL him to parrot.

I don't want to go into how HIS GOD, BUBBA PRIAPIC, husband of QUEEN CANKLES...declared "Regime Change" TO BE OFFICIAL UNITED STATES POLICY.  And STATED why Hussein needed to go!

This poster is beyond stupid.  And NO, do not call me out...whatever you're calling yourself this week.  I'm tired of cleaning up my NOTICE box.

I won't waste time talking with someone as stupid as yourself.  This is for others to read.

----------


## sooda

> This is the stupidest thing I've ever read on this site.
> 
> I'm not going to rehash history for those TOO SIMPLE to understand it when it was happening; who just parrot what the Left-Wing propagandists TELL him to parrot.
> 
> I don't want to go into how HIS GOD, BUBBA PRIAPIC, husband of QUEEN CANKLES...declared "Regime Change" TO BE OFFICIAL UNITED STATES POLICY.  And STATED why Hussein needed to go!
> 
> This poster is beyond stupid.  And NO, do not call me out...whatever you're calling yourself this week.  I'm tired of cleaning up my NOTICE box.
> 
> I won't waste time talking with someone as stupid as yourself.  This is for others to read.


Clinton basically ignored the dual citizens of the PNAC and their plans for a new century and regime change.

----------


## Taxcutter

> Clinton basically ignored the dual citizens of the PNAC and their plans for a new century and regime change.



Taxcutter says:
That was a mistake.

----------


## sooda

> Taxcutter says:
> That was a mistake.


You mean because he didn't let the neocons drive US foreign policy based on Bibi's 1996 wish list?

----------


## sooda

> obungle treats pro western muslims the same way he treats the Jews.


How would you know?

----------


## cable2

> _ Originally Posted by Figaro_ 
> _http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush..._





> Iraq was handed to obama on a silver platter.
> 
> All the problems we see now are because obama pulled
> 
> out and left that huge vacuum, he knew what would happen.
> 
> _I wish we had a good decent man like Bush in the white house_
> 
> instead of the Racist, socialist muslim sympathizer.
> ...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  you did have Bush in white-house.... the most evil 21st century mass murderer the earth has know so far

----------


## Katzndogz

Too bad Bush isn't still president the mooslimes would be hiding under rocks instead of burning people alive.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> How would you know?


I had dinner with Sheik Ahmed last week and he said "That obama.  He won't speak to us.  He treats me the same way he treats Netanyahu."

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (02-15-2015)

----------


## cable2

> * Originally Posted by sooda* 
> _We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......_





> _So it was okay with you that the Hussein of Iraq was killing homosexuals, Kurds, raping children, gassing his own citizens_, ignoring the U.N. restrictions on Iraq against arming for war and accumulating weapons of mass destruction, as long as you can criticize G.W. Bush, it's all good with you?
> 
> ISIS is the product of a weak Hussein of the U.S.


America did not invade Iraq cos it did not like the way he acted... Hussein was used by America to bring down Iran, the US did not give a stuff how Hussein treated his own people, in fact America sold Iraq WMD's to fight Iran.

once again America did not give a shat about Iraq or it's people

----------

Mainecoons (02-15-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

We have ISIS because of George Bush.  He attacked Iraq for an act of terrorism funded by and largely carried out by Saudis, and in doing so replaced a secular if odious regime that kept the lid on and kept Iran at bay, with an ineffectual Shia "democracy" that could neither govern or protect the country regardless of the endless billions of aid we threw at it.

F*** George Bush, he is directly responsible for this mess and for causing a Barack Obama to get elected.  When will we learn that these liberal Republicrat turds like the Bushes are as bad as not worse than the Democrats?

Oh yeah, and don't forget the NSA/TSA/Homeland Security gestapo he bestowed on us.  Spying on everyone but never managing to catch any real terrorists, strip searching grandma at the airport, and pissing away a hundred billion of printed money annually.

Folks, our real enemy isn't a bunch of rag head murders, it is our own damned Federal government.

----------

cable2 (02-15-2015)

----------


## cable2

> Let's face it, the left will always hate George W. Bush and the fact that he removed Saddam Hussein from power _and attempted to make democracy possible in Iraq_.
> 
> While conservatives can and do debate various aspects of the 2003 invasion and subsequent war in Iraq, the left pretends it was all wrong and everything bad that happened as democracy slipped away in that country is 'Bush's fault'.  That Obama deliberately chose to throw away the hard-won victory over the terrorists in Iraq is obvious to anyone who looks past the leftist talking points, so dutifully posted on this thread by Obama apologists.  The left's inane Bush-hatred has become a punch line, at this point and should be seen for the political nonsense it is.
> 
> *Jim  *


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  democracy oh ya..............

----------


## Mainecoons

I'm glad you used the word "attempted" Jim.

 :Grin:

----------


## Sheldonna

> Bush was the last decent president we had and the last president we had.  This article only underscores the blind devotion the dunce in the oval office has to any entity or organization that hates America.    This regime treats any group showing friendship to the US like Jews.   These events might also have played a part in the case manufactured against Petraeus that forced him from office.
> 
> 
> 
> Bush didn't leave a mess.  In the words of the obastard himself Iraq was stable and secure.  Then came obama.   Then came isis.



In fact, Iraq WAS (emphasis on past tense) such a success, that the narcissistic boy king and his flunky jester Biden had the colossal ballz to take credit for America's success in Iraq.  When they had NOTHING to do with it and even while they proceeded to make plans to turn Iraq back over to the radicals.....despicable and traitorous POS leftists that they are.

----------


## sooda

> We have ISIS because of George Bush.  He attacked Iraq for an act of terrorism funded by and largely carried out by Saudis, and in doing so replaced a secular if odious regime that kept the lid on and kept Iran at bay, with an ineffectual Shia "democracy" that could neither govern or protect the country regardless of the endless billions of aid we threw at it.
> 
> F*** George Bush, he is directly responsible for this mess and for causing a Barack Obama to get elected.  When will we learn that these liberal Republicrat turds like the Bushes are as bad as not worse than the Democrats?
> 
> Oh yeah, and don't forget the NSA/TSA/Homeland Security gestapo he bestowed on us.  Spying on everyone but never managing to catch any real terrorists, strip searching grandma at the airport, and pissing away a hundred billion of printed money annually.
> 
> Folks, our real enemy isn't a bunch of rag head murders, it is our own damned Federal government.



This is absolutely loonie tunes.. The Saudis would have NOTHING to do with Saddam or Baghdad and neither KSA nor Iraq funded 9/11.. Does this sort of crap pass for an informed public? Sweet Jesus.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Bush was a fool without any plan at all.. He simply adopted the PNAC's Clean Break Strategy without giving it a second thought. IMO.. Dubya was lazy  and indifferent.


Hmmm....lazy and indifferent.  That sounds exactly like Barack Hussein Obama.

Projecting much???

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Hmmm....lazy and indifferent.  That sounds exactly like Barack Hussein Obama.
> 
> Projecting much???


Read the PNAC letter to Clinton of 1998 and get back to me.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Oh you mean all that crap about rape rooms and human chippers? Bush was calling Saddam "Hitler" before he took office. Where do you go from there?


Amazing how lefties always seem to just love savage and brutal dictators (especially if they're commies).....except when those dictators are anti-commies or interfering with that leftist agenda in some way.  But if not, they are A-OK with the idiot left.  Disgusting.

----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2015),Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Jim Scott (02-15-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> He's right and you are apparently ignorant ..


There you go....

projecting again.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sooda

> Amazing how lefties always seem to just love savage and brutal dictators (especially if they're commies).....except when those dictators are anti-commies or interfering with that leftist agenda in some way.  But if not, they are A-OK with the idiot left.  Disgusting.


Are you familiar with our containment policy towards Iran?

----------


## Sheldonna

> All this troll has is deflection and blame of Bush who has not been calling any of the shots for over 6 years.
> 
> Get over it commies! Your Commie-in-Chief has screwed everything up that he has touched. Suck it up and move on.
> 
> I realize that this is asking too much of you but, you have to learn how to accept the truth about your 0bama addiction before you can begin to heal.


They can't and won't move on.  Lying and spewing BS is what they do.  It's the ONLY thing they are prolific at.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

The left can't stand the good job Bush did.   Bush listened to thr generals at the pentagon.   obungle fired the generals and listens to the voices in his own head.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> The left can't stand the good job Bush did.   Bush listened to thr generals at the pentagon.   obungle fired the generals and listens to the voices in his own head.


Obama listens only to enemies of America....like George Soros and other radical anti-American aholes.

----------

Canadianeye (02-15-2015),Conservative Libertarian (02-15-2015),Deno (02-17-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Obama listens only to enemies of America....like George Soros and other radical anti-American aholes.


Bush did not listen to the Generals at the Pentagon.. They told him 400,000 troops would be needed for the occupation of Iraq.. He decided to go with the army he had.

The problem is that so many Americans are poorly educated and don't really know who their friends are.

----------


## Mainecoons

Oh yeah, Bush did a great job--of growing government faster than Lyndon Johnson and creating the Homeland Security gestapo.

Let's elect another Bush, this newest one is all for Obama's amnesty.

----------


## Katzndogz

> Bush did not listen to the Generals at the Pentagon.. They told him 400,000 troops would be needed for the occupation of Iraq.. He decided to go with the army he had.
> 
> The problem is that so many Americans are poorly educated and don't really know who their friends are.


That's not what General Petraeus told me during our golf game.  President Bush took his advice and presidunce obumble rigged a game to force him out.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Oh yeah, Bush did a great job--of growing government faster than Lyndon Johnson and creating the Homeland Security gestapo.
> 
> Let's elect another Bush, this newest one is all for Obama's amnesty.


Only to be replaced by 0bama who made Bush's government growth look miniscule.

----------

Deno (02-17-2015)

----------


## Jim Scott

> Only to be replaced by 0bama who made Bush's government growth look miniscule.


Good point.

Conservatives were not entirely comfortable with President George W. Bush and had reservations about many of his initiatives and his handling of the Iraq war but for all his missteps, he looks positively brilliant compared to Barack Obama.  A president who has managed to run up incredible debt, far beyond Bush or any other president, Democrat or Republican, severely weakened U.S. influence abroad and clearly undid whatever progress toward democracy was being made in Iraq, something the hardcore, Jew-hating left simply cannot abide.  That doesn't begin to touch on his mishandling of the economy and the depredations of Obamacare, his supposedly 'signature' accomplishment as president.  The socialist scheme that makes middle class Americans give up perfectly good and affordable health care insurance plans and forces them to buy more expensive plans with less coverage and much higher deductibles so that a minority of Americans can have, allegedly 'free' health care insurance.  But that's another thread.

They have their narrative down pat, although it changes with the leftist.  We all know the line: the war was completely unnecessary, there were never any WMD's and Bush knew it, blah, blah, blah.  Then there are the apologists for the Islamic-driven carnage in the mid east that will eternally blame 'Israel', Bibi Netanyahu and Jews in general for everything that goes wrong in that tumultuous region of the world.  The hoary 'vast Jewish conspiracy to run the world' rubbish is routinely trotted out by the reflexive Jew-haters, right on cue.  I'm surprised we haven't had a thread about the wholly fictitious _'Protocols Of The Elders OF Zion'_ that supposedly describes the Jewish plot to take over the world.  The Jew-haters love that kind of nonsense that neatly fits into their worldview.

It's all deflection and lame attempts to change the subject from Obama and his constant failures and to focus, instead, on a former president that left office over six years ago.  The left has always hated George W. Bush because they convinced themselves that he 'stole' the 2000 election, was an idiot and didn't deserve to be president.  They had to shut up for awhile following 9/11 but quickly resumed deriding Bush the second U.S. forces invaded Iraq (after multiple warnings to Saddam Hussein) - and they have never stopped.  Obama told the left he would end the war in Iraq and he did so, on a thin but legal pretense.  The fragile government quickly fell apart as U.S. troops moved out and, well, we know the rest.  Because the left can't blame Obama, they -  wait for it - blame Bush, and will continue to do so.  They_ have_ to.  It's what they do.  No amount of facts will ever convince a leftist that everything going bad in the middle east isn't caused by Bush invading Iraq (pretending the region was a tranquil place before that) and that Obama didn't have a thing to do with the implosion of Iraq when U.S. military pulled out.

This is their narrative and, by God, they are going to stick with it.  With those folks, there is no debate.  They see the world their way and anyone who doesn't is just wrong, for any number of reasons.  That's why you'll often see _ad hominem_ attacks from the leftists.  Sometimes with profanity added, as if that made their ranting somehow more convincing.  

It's a bit frustrating but the predictability of leftists is also rather reassuring.  We know pretty much what they'll state even before they state it so the actual posts are somewhat anti-climatic.   However, they keep TPF from becoming stale and simply an echo chamber, which no one really wants.  So, they _do_ serve a purpose, even if by doing so they also spout nonsense posing as considered opinion.  

Hey, it's the internet.

*Jim*

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015),Deno (02-17-2015),sure you are (02-15-2015)

----------


## Karl

> Cite your source, otherwise this is just leftist fear mongering with swearing, and you have nothing intelligent to add.


Hey it's called GOOGLE there @FirstGenCanadian ...,,your LAZINESS is NO "excuse"

----------


## Karl

> So it was okay with you that the Hussein of Iraq was killing homosexuals, Kurds, raping children, gassing his own citizens, ignoring the U.N. restrictions on Iraq against arming for war and accumulating weapons of mass destruction, as long as you can criticize G.W. Bush, it's all good with you?


They are doing that NOW so what's the DIFFERENCE 

Was it WORTH a TRILLION DOLLARS of AMERICAN TREASURE to DESTABILIZE half of the MIDDLE EAST because BUSH JR wanted to live out DADDYS "FANTASIES"

and Ya see where it GOT US so @NaturalBorn ya better quit defending "STUPIDITY" otherwise save your PATRIOTIC cock and bull crap for the ideologically IGNORANT

----------


## Karl

> Amazing how lefties always seem to just love savage and brutal dictators (especially if they're commies).....except when those dictators are anti-commies or interfering with that leftist agenda in some way.  But if not, they are A-OK with the idiot left.  Disgusting.


 @Sheldonna get you some "COMMON SENSE" and a "REAL GAME" or "Give it up" girlfreind because obviously ya aint gotta DAMN CLUE what ya be talking about all you have is IDEOLOGY and TALKING POINTS

----------


## Jeff0463

> http://www.politico.com/magazine/sto...#ixzz3RfVHqRaW
> What would you have done differently?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He left a big enough mess the first time around. The last thing this country needs is GWB and/or his bedmates getting involved in Iraq again. I`m not opposed to someone helping to fight ISIS...but Bush...GWB created chaos in the region without recognizing what would happen when he and his bed buddies were done. ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies

----------


## Karl

> Only to be replaced by 0bama who made Bush's government growth look miniscule.


Well in your VIEW @Conservative Libertarian the RIGHT WING "TURD" smells better than the Left Wing TURD yet both are STILL TURDS but for IDEOLOGICAL REASONING gonna defend MY TURD over YOUR TURDS....

And "never mind"  that BOTH  smell like a TURD and BOTH "stink" but your point is MY TURD doesn't smell "as bad" as your turd

REALLY ya gonna STAND on that "crippled" argument

----------


## Katzndogz

> They are doing that NOW so what's the DIFFERENCE 
> 
> Was it WORTH a TRILLION DOLLARS of AMERICAN TREASURE to DESTABILIZE half of the MIDDLE EAST because BUSH JR wanted to live out DADDYS "FANTASIES"
> 
> and Ya see where it GOT US so @NaturalBorn ya better quit defending "STUPIDITY" otherwise save your PATRIOTIC cock and bull crap for the ideologically IGNORANT


The difference is that it is happening again and specifically happening because obumble is firmly in the isis camp.

----------


## nonsqtr

> ISIS has risen as a DIRECT result of the destabilization in the region caused by Bush's originally failed policies


Maybe that was the goal all along. There's a lot more to these scumbag Neo-Cons than meets the eye.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Well in your VIEW @Conservative Libertarian the RIGHT WING "TURD" smells better than the Left Wing TURD yet both are STILL TURDS but for IDEOLOGICAL REASONING gonna defend MY TURD over YOUR TURDS....
> 
> And "never mind"  that BOTH  smell like a TURD and BOTH "stink" but your point is MY TURD doesn't smell "as bad" as your turd
> 
> REALLY ya gonna STAND on that "crippled" argument


As usual, you *ASS*ume way too much. I didn't like either TURD. However, you 0bamessiah worshipers are OK with what 0bama did and only seem to bitch about Bush.

----------

samspade (03-23-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I had dinner with Sheik Ahmed last week and he said "That obama.  He won't speak to us.  He treats me the same way he treats Netanyahu."


'

Isn't he the most delightful man?  I played a few rounds of golf with him and Prince Harry.  The Young Mr.  Harry has a very unusual swing

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

In 1945 we had beaten the Japanese into submission.  Then just a few months before the war ends Roosevelt dies.  Truman takes over.  Well, he says, we have them beat now, lets just go home and have absolutely nothing more to do with them.  We won't station troops in Japan, we won't take over and fundamentally change their government.  We won, that's enough, no more.

How long before Japan would have awakened the dogs of war once again?  We may have "won the war" in Iraq but we had not as yet won the peace and that is as important as deposing Saddam.  Bush won, Obama gave the win back.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015),Deno (02-17-2015),Jim Scott (02-16-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> In 1945 we had beaten the Japanese into submission.  Then just a few months before the war ends Roosevelt dies.  Truman takes over.  Well, he says, we have them beat now, lets just go home and have absolutely nothing more to do with them.  We won't station troops in Japan, we won't take over and fundamentally change their government.  We won, that's enough, no more.
> 
> How long before Japan would have awakened the dogs of war once again?  We may have "won the war" in Iraq but we had not as yet won the peace and that is as important as deposing Saddam.  Bush won, Obama gave the win back.


Bush won Iraq with fewer than 600 casualties.  obumble takes over and 4000 more die.  By his design.

----------


## sooda

> Bush won Iraq with fewer than 600 casualties.  obumble takes over and 4000 more die.  By his design.


Actually over 4000 American soldiers were killed in Iraq before Obama took office and another 30,000 maimed... and remember that Iraq was crippled by two decades of war and sanctions.

*American Deaths*



Since war began (3/19/03):
*4493*
*3528*

Since "Mission Accomplished" (5/1/03) (the list)
*4347*
*3424*

Since Handover (6/29/04):
*3627*
*2899*

Since Obama Inauguration (1/20/09):
*256*
*128*

Since Operation New Dawn:
*66*
*39*

----------


## sooda

*320,000         Vets Have Brain Injuries*

----------


## sure you are

> Hey you BUSH BACKERS there was NO PROBLEM in IRAQ until we INVADED IT
> 
> Infact Saddam Husseins Iraq made for an excellent BUFFER as Hussein was ENEMIES with IRAN and SHIITE FACTIONS of Muslim 
> 
> Once we toppled Saddam and soldiers started dancing in the streets ALL HELL broke LOOSE
> 
> ARE you people fucking STUPID or something do I gotta SPELL it OUT for ya or is this just BLIND SUPPORT for a Conservative BLUNDER


Here we go on the denial merry-go-round

----------

Canadianeye (02-16-2015),Conservative Libertarian (02-17-2015)

----------


## sooda

*Other Coalition       Troops - Iraq*
*319*

*US Military       Deaths - Afghanistan*
*2356*

*Other Military Deaths       - Afghanistan*
*1127*

*Contractor Employee       Deaths* *-        Iraq*
*1,487*

*Journalists - Iraq*
*348*

*Academics       Killed - Iraq*
*448*

Sources:        DoD, MNF,       and iCasualties.org

----------


## NaturalBorn

> They are doing that NOW so what's the DIFFERENCE 
> 
> Was it WORTH a TRILLION DOLLARS of AMERICAN TREASURE to DESTABILIZE half of the MIDDLE EAST because BUSH JR wanted to live out DADDYS "FANTASIES"
> 
> and Ya see where it GOT US so @NaturalBorn ya better quit defending "STUPIDITY" otherwise save your PATRIOTIC cock and bull crap for the ideologically IGNORANT


So, since you refuse to answer my question so far, I will ask one last time, are you okay with Saddam killing the people he was killing.

Isn't what is happening now the result of Hussein of America foreign policy?  If you do not agree, when does it finally stop being G.W.'s policies?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Are you OK with NK killing as many if not more?  If not, are you suggesting we invade them?

How about all those executions our Wahhabi friends the Saudis conduct?  Or that 9-11 attack funded, planned and carried out by them?  Or their economic attack on our reviving oil industry?

Only a total fool thinks anyone in that nest of vipers called the U.S. Federal government gave a good g-damn about the people Hussein was killing.  That same criminal government has no problem kissing any and all murders and brutal dictators on the ass when it suits their purposes.

Fred Reed has nailed this one:




> *Cometh the Censor**Birth of What Will Prove a Short Siege*February 15, 2015
> I see with no surprise that Washington is stepping up its campaign to censor the internet. It had to come, and will succeed.  It will put paid forever to America’s flirtation with freedom.
> 
> 
> The country was never really a democracy, meaning a polity in which final power rested with the people. The voters have always been too remote from the levers of power to have much influence. Yet for a brief window of time there actually was freedom of a sort. With the censorship of the net—it will be called “regulation”—the last hope of retaining former liberty will expire.
> 
> 
> Over the years freedom has declined in inverse proportion to the reach of the central government. (Robert E. Lee: “I consider the constitutional power of the General Government as the chief source of stability to our political system, whereas the consolidation of the states into one vast republic, sure to be aggressive abroad and despotic at home, will be the certain precursor of that ruin which has overwhelmed all those that have preceded it.” 
> 
> ...

----------


## nonsqtr

> In 1945 we had beaten the Japanese into submission.  Then just a few months before the war ends Roosevelt dies.  Truman takes over.  Well, he says, we have them beat now, lets just go home and have absolutely nothing more to do with them.  We won't station troops in Japan, we won't take over and fundamentally change their government.  We won, that's enough, no more.
> 
> How long before Japan would have awakened the dogs of war once again?  We may have "won the war" in Iraq but we had not as yet won the peace and that is as important as deposing Saddam.  Bush won, Obama gave the win back.


Bush (damn him to hell) did not "win". At best he put a boatload of egg on the American face, and at worst he killed 100,000 innocent people, displaced Sunnis from their tribal lands, divested them from the government, and removed one of the few forces of stability in the middle east (namely Saddam Hussein, who hated terrorists almost as much as we do). 

First he killed a bunch of Sunnis, and then when they started fighting back he went in and killed a bunch more. Now they're pissed, and they're trying to take back not only what they feel is rightfully theirs, but also anything that gets in their way (which is "most things").

Bush the Fool thought he could "give" democracy to the Iraqi people. In their blinding stupidity the Neo-Cons failed entirely to see the most basic of truths in the middle east, which is that every time a democracy takes place the results are staggeringly unpalatable.

Obama.... doesn't know what to do. Doesn't have a policy. Except in his gut he knows he likes Bibi less than Al Sharpton. (Bibi hasn't been at the White House 38 times, he doesn't rate).

----------


## nonsqtr

> Here we go on the denial merry-go-round


WTF have I been telling you? You clowns still don't get it? Neo-Cons are liberals, and naturally there's going to be a considerable number of liberals who agree with them.

So what if Biden and Hillary and everyone else got on board with the lies? They're all CFR, and CFR was gung-ho to put a buffer between Israel and Iran. They're were all for it, it's in their writings going way back. Groups like the PNAC can't exist in a vacuum, if someone's willing to go out on a limb and doesn't get stuck there it usually means someone's holding up the branch.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Hey it's called GOOGLE there @FirstGenCanadian ...,,your LAZINESS is NO "excuse"


@ S L H, no, its called leftist drivel.  You've not cited any source.  Therefore, you are making this up as you go, based on rumors and speculation.  At least, when I make statements I back it up with a source(s).  Or I declare an opinion.  

You're only adding gain say.  Thats not proof of your point, thats just what children do when they argue.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-17-2015)

----------


## hoytmonger

> trying to make RACIAL POLITICS where they don't EXIST eh @hoytmonger...


Nah, just questioning your use of the term 'we' when you refer to the actions of the state.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> *320,000         Vets Have Brain Injuries*


LOL

And obviously they all moved over to the Democratic Party

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-17-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> LOL
> 
> And obviously they all moved over to the Democratic Party


And are trolling Conservative sites.

----------


## sargentodiaz

> And are trolling Conservative sites.


I was never certain of this until recently when I saw identical posts on at least five different discussion forums. I don't know how they do it but there has to be a cadre of people (paid I guess) who do nothing but search the net for certain words and/or phrases that alert and send them to the site.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Deno

> We wouldn't have ISIS or Iran ascendant .... and the Iraqi Christians wouldn't be on the run......



That's all obama's fault for pulling out.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Deno

> No YOURE ...SO WRONG @Deno these problems did NOT even EXIST prior to the 2003 Invasion but go ahead and defend Bush to the core



Like I have said twice already, it's all obama's fault.

----------


## Deno

> I wrote to Bush, Cheney and every Congressman BEFORE the war.. I knew it would turn into a bloody disaster.. and NO Iraqi Christians were NOT secure during our 10 year occupation of Iraq.
> 
> Of course Iran now controls Iraq... Maliki spent most of his life in Iran.. The Saudis, the oilmen, the diplomats told Bush that Iran would fill the void.




The only reason Iran has filled the void is because obama pulled out.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Deno

> Better yet why did we REMOVE SADDAM in the FIRST PLACE 
> 
> It seems these problems did NOT exist in Iraq "PRIOR" to 2003 and the sectarian power struggle that followed The defeat of Husseins Ba'ath Party regime
> 
> what say you @Deno...




It's my pleasure to enlighten you gargoyle.

If you will remember after Bush #1 went into Kuwait "The Gulf War", all the liberals

were criticizing him for not going on and taking out saddam then.

They all said he had weapons of mass destruction and must be taken out.

It's all on video.

Then there was 911 and your side voted to go get him,

I know you liberals always seem to leave this fact out.

Bush unlike obama, loves America and he wasn't afraid of killing muslim terrorist,

so we went over there kicking ass and taking names.

Everything was headed in the right direction and then along comes muslim loving

obama and he decides to pull all of our troops out so the terrorist could take over.

So now thanks to obama there is genocide in the Middle East and terrorist 

world wide are emboldened because they know obama has their back.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015),sargentodiaz (02-19-2015),sure you are (02-17-2015)

----------


## Deno

> you did have Bush in white-house.... the most evil 21st century mass murderer the earth has know so far



You are an insane liberal Zealot.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Deno

> @Sheldonna get you some "COMMON SENSE" and a "REAL GAME" or "Give it up" girlfreind because obviously ya aint gotta DAMN CLUE what ya be talking about all you have is IDEOLOGY and TALKING POINTS



It's you that lacks common sense.

Plain to see.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## Deno

> They are doing that NOW so what's the DIFFERENCE 
> 
> Was it WORTH a TRILLION DOLLARS of AMERICAN TREASURE to DESTABILIZE half of the MIDDLE EAST because BUSH JR wanted to live out DADDYS "FANTASIES"
> 
> and Ya see where it GOT US so @NaturalBorn ya better quit defending "STUPIDITY" otherwise save your PATRIOTIC cock and bull crap for the ideologically IGNORANT



It's all obama's fault Zealot.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-18-2015)

----------


## sure you are

> It's my pleasure to enlighten you gargoyle.
> 
> If you will remember after Bush #1 went into Kuwait "The Gulf War", all the liberals
> 
> were criticizing him for not going on and taking out saddam then.
> 
> They all said he had weapons of mass destruction and must be taken out.
> 
> It's all on video.
> ...


These pro Obama liberals refuse to face two facts. 1) Saddam Hussein was not a stabilizing force in the Middle East,as he proved by invading Kuwait. Saddam had a megalomania Nebuchadnezzar complex, believing himself the heir of the ancient king of Babylon. He wanted to rule the ME.  2) Democrats screamed the loudest about using force and getting him out during the Clinton years. But of course they never have been interested in the truth in all of this.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Do you want Saddam back, liberal?


It would probably be better than ISIS.

When you go to war expect to stay.  Even when Nazi Germany was defeated you had insurgencies for about a decade after the fact.

Now compare that to Iraq where there are a constant flow of weapons and men to fight you from bordering countries around you and what you wind up with is a never ending war.

If the US goes back in, just make it the 58th state.    :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## sure you are

> WTF have I been telling you? You clowns still don't get it? Neo-Cons are liberals, and naturally there's going to be a considerable number of liberals who agree with them.
> 
> So what if Biden and Hillary and everyone else got on board with the lies? They're all CFR, and CFR was gung-ho to put a buffer between Israel and Iran. They're were all for it, it's in their writings going way back. Groups like the PNAC can't exist in a vacuum, if someone's willing to go out on a limb and doesn't get stuck there it usually means someone's holding up the branch.


I don't care WTF you've been babbling with all your esoteric cryptic CFR baloney. Saddam Hussein was NOT a stabilizing force in the ME, PERIOD, and had to go. Clinton was too CS, at least Bush took action. I realize that neo cons and liberals tend to cover themselves with the same quilt. Apparently the democrats wanted to sneak out from under that quilt in regard to Iraq, and then pretend like they never had anything to do with it. That's why I posted the video.

----------


## nonsqtr

> I don't care WTF you've been babbling with all your esoteric cryptic CFR baloney.


(slaps forehead)

The CFR is not esoteric, nor is it cryptic.

It's one of the largest and oldest and currently most powerful foreign policy organizations in the western world.

 It has an international membership, individuals trend toward the liberal but all are practical, some are elected officials and others are business people (Hillary and Rupert Murdoch would be examples of each - you probably didn't know Rupert married a Chinese spy, right?).

----------

sooda (02-18-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> I don't care WTF you've been babbling with all your esoteric cryptic CFR baloney. Saddam Hussein was NOT a stabilizing force in the ME, PERIOD, and had to go. Clinton was too CS, at least Bush took action. I realize that neo cons and liberals tend to cover themselves with the same quilt. Apparently the democrats wanted to sneak out from under that quilt in regard to Iraq, and then pretend like they never had anything to do with it. That's why I posted the video.


Neocons are idiots who think Iraq is better off after that fool Bush invaded it for an attack on the U.S. that was planned, funded, and largely carried out by Saudis.  ISIS is a definitely result of the continued idiocy of said neocons who now think they can fix this self caused problem too.

----------


## Dos Equis

> Neocons are idiots who think Iraq is better off after that fool Bush invaded it for an attack on the U.S. that was planned, funded, and largely carried out by Saudis.  ISIS is a definitely result of the continued idiocy of said neocons who now think they can fix this self caused problem too.



All the US needs to do is fund the relatives who have friends who oppose ISIS to win and make the area safe and secure.  I'd say about $5 billion of tax payer money sounds about right.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Mainecoons (02-18-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

Yep.  And let the Saudis pay for it, they owe the rest of us for planning, funding and largely staffing 9-11.

----------


## sooda

> I don't care WTF you've been babbling with all your esoteric cryptic CFR baloney. Saddam Hussein was NOT a stabilizing force in the ME, PERIOD, and had to go. Clinton was too CS, at least Bush took action. I realize that neo cons and liberals tend to cover themselves with the same quilt. Apparently the democrats wanted to sneak out from under that quilt in regard to Iraq, and then pretend like they never had anything to do with it. That's why I posted the video.


*Dual containment* was an official United States foreign policy aimed at containing Iraq and Iran, Israel's and the United States' two most important strategic adversaries in the Middle East. It was first outlined in May 1993 by Martin Indyk at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy and officially announced on February 24, 1994 at a symposium of the Middle East Policy Council by Indyk, then the senior director for Middle East Affairs of the National Security Council (NSC).[1][2] It represented Bill Clinton's attempt to formulate a Persian Gulf strategy after the end of the Cold War and America's eviction of Iraq from Kuwait.

----------

cable2 (02-19-2015)

----------


## sooda

> Yep.  And let the Saudis pay for it, they owe the rest of us for planning, funding and largely staffing 9-11.


The Saudis paid a million dollars a day for the no fly zone over Iraq .. to protect the Kurds. They didn't pay for 9/11 which was a cheap plot hatched in Hamburg.

----------


## sure you are

> (slaps forehead)The CFR is not esoteric, nor is it cryptic.It's one of the largest and oldest and currently most powerful foreign policy organizations in the western world. It has an international membership, individuals trend toward the liberal but all are practical, some are elected officials and others are business people (Hillary and Rupert Murdoch would be examples of each - you probably didn't know Rupert married a Chinese spy, right?).


 I know all about CFR. It's your cloak and dagger version that is cryptic and weirdsville. Figure you would have trolls to thank you. But all this has nothing to do with why I posted the video. Democrats and liberals also wanted to go into Iraq and then have tried to sell the BS that they didn't want anything to do with it.

----------


## sure you are

> *Dual containment* was an official United States foreign policy aimed at containing Iraq and Iran, Israel's and the United States' two most important strategic adversaries in the Middle East. It was first outlined in May 1993 by Martin Indyk at the Washington Institute for Near East Policy and officially announced on February 24, 1994 at a symposium of the Middle East Policy Council by Indyk, then the senior director for Middle East Affairs of the National Security Council (NSC).[1][2] It represented Bill Clinton's attempt to formulate a Persian Gulf strategy after the end of the Cold War and America's eviction of Iraq from Kuwait.


Whatever you post is not even taken seriously. You have already made too many false assertions and statements.

----------


## sure you are

> Neocons are idiots who think Iraq is better off after that fool Bush invaded it for an attack on the U.S. that was planned, funded, and largely carried out by Saudis.  ISIS is a definitely result of the continued idiocy of said neocons who now think they can fix this self caused problem too.


BS ramblings and assertions of a conspiracy kook. ISIS is the product of Islamic extremism.

----------


## cable2

> I know all about CFR. It's your cloak and dagger version that is cryptic and weirdsville. Figure you would have trolls to thank you. But all this has nothing to do with why I posted the video. _Democrats and liberals also wanted to go into Iraq_ and then have tried to sell the BS that they didn't want anything to do with it.


democrats and liberals wanted bloody revenge for 9/11... Bush and his BS'ers sold his illegal war in Iraq as part of that revenge... it was a out and out lie and turned America's military into war-criminals and those democrats who did Bush fighting to regain their good names.

----------


## sure you are

> democrats and liberals wanted bloody revenge for 9/11... Bush and his BS'ers sold his illegal war in Iraq as part of that revenge... it was a out and out lie and turned America's military into war-criminals and those democrats who did Bush fighting to regain their good names.


 :Lame:  ignorant response. View the video so you can see that most of those calls by democrats to attack Saddam came during the Clinton presidency. Democrats didn't want revenge, they are the party of get votes any way possible - through illegal immigration schemes, stirring up civil unrest, race baiting, war on women, lying through their teeth.... 

Of all the political parties in the history of the world, 21st century democrats are lower than a snake's belly.    

Here it is again! Notice that many dems wanted to take Saddam out, NOT because he probably had WMD, but b/c he MIGHT some day get them.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-20-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> The Saudis paid a million dollars a day for the no fly zone over Iraq .. to protect the Kurds. They didn't pay for 9/11 which was a cheap plot hatched in Hamburg.


Just where do you think Bin Laden got his financial support?

Don't confuse the Saudi government with the many filthy rich, extremist Wahhabi princes who were very happy to fund Islamic terrorism.

And still are.

----------

sargentodiaz (02-20-2015)

----------


## Mainecoons

> democrats and liberals wanted bloody revenge for 9/11... Bush and his BS'ers sold his illegal war in Iraq as part of that revenge... it was a out and out lie and turned America's military into war-criminals and those democrats who did Bush fighting to regain their good names.


BS.  They were enthusiastic supporters.  Democrats are just as fixated on foreign military misadventurism as Republicans.

Only the truly naive think otherwise.  Count up the number of wars these politicians have gotten us into and you'll find an almost even split.

----------


## Sgt._America

Facts always hurt Repube-licans.

----------


## Calypso Jones

what the hell does the left know about facts.

----------

Deno (02-23-2015)

----------


## Sgt._America

> what the hell does the left know about facts.


Nothing you would understand without first upping your medication.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*Troll....*

 :Bannedsmile:

----------


## sooda

> Whatever you post is not even taken seriously. You have already made too many false assertions and statements.


You mean you were unaware of the Dual Containment Policy or do you reject it out of hand? It was US policy for over 20 years.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

My mother once played golf with the Shah of Iran and Fidel Castro.  They discussed the best way to make Italian meatballs.  She suggested to Tak Won Do to invade the North of Cleveland but it never happened.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Nothing you would understand without first upping your medication.
> 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> 
> *Troll....*


So, you're saying Conservatives can't understand leftist mentality without being drugged?  Doesn't sound like a sound like a reasonable ideology that requires you to be out of your mind first.  Perhaps if liberals would get off drugs, they might make better choices.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> So, you're saying Conservatives can't understand leftist mentality without being drugged?  Doesn't sound like a sound like a reasonable ideology that requires you to be out of your mind first.  Perhaps if liberals would get off drugs, they might make better choices.


that sounds about right.

----------


## lizardking

> So, you're saying Conservatives can't understand leftist mentality without being drugged?  Doesn't sound like a sound like a reasonable ideology that requires you to be out of your mind first.  Perhaps if liberals would get off drugs, they might make better choices.


Why do you consider all of them as addicts? Leftist policy is not about drugs, you know.

----------


## BestViewedWithCable

> No YOURE ...SO WRONG @Deno these problems did NOT even EXIST prior to the 2003 Invasion but go ahead and defend Bush to the core


Then why did Hillary vote for the invasion?
Is she just as stupid as bush?

----------


## BestViewedWithCable

> So, you're saying Conservatives can't understand leftist mentality without being drugged?  Doesn't sound like a sound like a reasonable ideology that requires you to be out of your mind first.  Perhaps if liberals would get off drugs, they might make better choices.


theyre doubling down on stupidity, by legalizing weed, which makes them unemployable.

----------


## Mainecoons

> Then why did Hillary vote for the invasion?
> Is she just as stupid as bush?


And Kerry too?

How about all these Democrats who voted for that stupid war.  Are they stupid too?

Bayh (D-IN)
*Biden* (D-DE)
Breaux (D-LA)
*Cantwell* (D-WA)
Carnahan (D-MO)
Carper (D-DE)
Cleland (D-GA)
*Clinton* (D-NY)
Daschle (D-SD)
Dodd (D-CT)
Dorgan (D-ND)
Edwards (D-NC)
Feinstein (D-CA)
*Harkin* (D-IA)
Hollings (D-SC)
Johnson (D-SD)
*Kerry* (D-MA)
Kohl (D-WI)
Landrieu (D-LA)
Lieberman (D-CT)
Lincoln (D-AR)
Miller (D-GA)
Nelson (D-FL)
Nelson (D-NE)
*Reid* (D-NV)
Rockefeller (D-WV)
*Schumer* (D-NY)
Torricelli (D-NJ)

I think they were all stupid beyond belief to vote for this but laying it on one side or the other is equally stupid.  BTW the source of that bad intelligence was a CIA run by Clinton appointed holdover Tenet.

----------


## lizardking



----------


## samspade

> As usual, you *ASS*ume way too much. I didn't like either TURD. However, *you 0bamessiah worshipers are OK with what 0bama did* and only seem to bitch about Bush.


And blame Bush for actions of obama

----------

